#ubuntu-us-nm 2010-12-21
<fgleich> hey protonchris :)
<fgleich> hey genfool
<fgleich> what's goin on old friend ?
<genfool> fgleich,  how are you?
<fgleich> good here
<fgleich> I was just wonderin why codeblocks won't start
<fgleich> I get his error;  codeblocks: symbol _Z23wxHandleFatalExceptionsb, version WXU_2.8 not defined in file libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0 with link time reference
<fgleich> this*
<genfool> what was the cnc distro you installed yesterday?
<fgleich> I googled it, and it's a bug
<fgleich> uh.......a version of ubuntu
<fgleich> it's got the real time modules compiled in the kernel
<genfool> do you have a bug report?   a link to it?
<fgleich> hold on
<fgleich> http://www.google.com/search?q=codeblocks%3A+symbol+_Z23wxHandleFatalExceptionsb%2C+version+WXU_2.8+not+defined+in+file+libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0+with+link+time+reference&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.pclinuxos:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<fgleich> across a number of distros
<genfool> I see that, still looking for a debian bug   :)
<fgleich> oh
<fgleich> related to that ?
<genfool> problem is, everything is 2008 and older  o_0
<fgleich> I know dammit
<genfool> what kernel do you have?
<fgleich> probably an slightly older versin of codeblocks would run
<fgleich> let me see
<fgleich> 2.6.33.7
<genfool> usually when a bug stops being a bug....no one complains anymore
<fgleich> wx 2.8 is pretty mature now
<fgleich> so it's gotta be codeblocks the problem
<fgleich> the error, WXU_2.8 not defined in the lib, is probably a method that isn't complete in the codeblocks code base or something like that
<fgleich> link time reference
<genfool> fgleich,  is this on the ubuntu cnc or the pclos?
<fgleich> that's ok, I posted the code to write the rpm spec file for another IDE on kats site, remember ?
<fgleich> I'll just use it
<fgleich> this is pclos
<fgleich> I'll just swipe and copy the code for the spec file, dl the src package and compile and install into the system
<fgleich> pretty easy to do
<genfool> Ahh, that is rpm I think...
<fgleich> yep
<genfool> I never figured out rpm
<fgleich> I'm pretty adept at writing rpm spec files
<fgleich> nothin to it
<genfool> portage FTW!
<fgleich> I never learned to do deb packages, but just used the alien software
<fgleich> maybe if I get interested again I'll delve into portage
<fgleich> you guys get out to eat much anymore ?
<genfool> is a pia to setup the first time, then quite good.  :)
<fgleich> http://www.katcom.org/aaa/viewtopic.php?t=125
<genfool> Not often, we got out last night....wife turned 50....thought she deserved a dinner out.
<fgleich> good for you
<fgleich> I'm kinda sick right now
<fgleich> I'm going out with my brother tomorrow to the sandoval county courthouse to check on something, might do lunch at this kick ass vietnamese place
<genfool> that sucks fgleich  you know I was kinda sick....took two weeks to actually get sick and over it
<fgleich> yeah got some sinus thing and having trouble breathing
<genfool> I hate this time of year cause I always get sick   :(
<fgleich> I try to be careful
<genfool> sooo, how can we find a newer bug report on your code blocks issue?
<fgleich> oops they left
<fgleich> I dunno
<fgleich> the codeblocks site ?
<genfool> mneptok left and says new kernel.....he probably has a .32
<fgleich> they never said anything to us
<fgleich> good
<genfool> fgleich,  I do not think so, no issues since 2008
<fgleich> ok who are the bots ?
<fgleich> locobot
<fgleich> ubuntulog
<fgleich> that's it ?
<fgleich> .32 goes back to 2008 ?
<genfool> With gentoo I can run some test and look for missing libs and dep's   is there a way to do that with pclos?
<fgleich> ok I got the wxhatch software and copied  the spec file off kat's site
<fgleich> I think only if the spec file is written correctly
<fgleich> maybe with ldconfig or .....
<fgleich> hold on
 * genfool thinks that fgleich  would curse loudly while installing gentoo,  at a error like this, he would relax at how easy he could fix it.
<fgleich> what error ?
<genfool> codeblocks   is an old issue and not reported since 2008
<genfool> maybe rpm has some tools like portage does...I can not advise on how to use them.
<genfool> soo use portage  :)
 * genfool waits for it......
<fgleich> I didn't look at the date stamp on that
<fgleich> well, I did an ldconfig, but that didn't help
<genfool> what version of codeblocks do you have?   10.05 here and not installed
<genfool> I am installing now,
<fgleich> I'll look
<genfool> not bad, only 3 packages here
<fgleich> wx is broken up into unicode and non unicode, and if the guy who wrote the packaging file made a mistake that could cause this problem
<fgleich> I'll post the error so you can see it
<fgleich> codeblocks: relocation error: codeblocks: symbol _Z23wxHandleFatalExceptionsb, version WXU_2.8 not defined in file libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0 with link time reference
<genfool> fgleich,  can you pastebin the whole error?
<fgleich> the guy who used to do pclinuxos's packaging has moved on, I've noticed the quality has gone down
<fgleich> that's the entire error
<fgleich> I can look at pclos wiki and see if something has been said about this
<genfool> I am still waiting for it to compile, will start it soon, see what it says
<fgleich> ok
<genfool> is on 3/3
<fgleich> ok
<genfool> mrs genfool went  to a Christmas party tonight   genfool kick up the heels   :)
<fgleich> also, it could have been compiled against a diff version of wxgtk, which could cause that
<fgleich> oh too bad you didn't go
<genfool> not bad at all  How do you normally want to start code blocks?
<fgleich> well, been starting in a console, cuz of errors
<fgleich> normally by the menu
<genfool> codeblocks in a user terminal started something here....I do not know what to do with it
<fgleich> pop open a dialog ?
<genfool> two of em :)
<fgleich> ok then it works ok for you
<fgleich> I'd have to recompile here too I guess
<genfool> ready to roll here
<fgleich> I can do my other IDE too
<genfool> yes, click on ok and opens to full screen, waits for me to code....will be wating a long time, I closed it
<genfool> just saying, works fine here, your link showed a 2008 as last complaint, I would look at your system.
<genfool> uh oh...wife is home from her Christmas party....Time to go
<fgleich> yes I know, not many do devel, so it's not come up yet. see ya another time, thanks for the help
<fgleich> bye
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-12-19
<yggdrasil> yar
<Yggdrasil_> yar
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-12-22
<tritium> Good evening.
<mneptok> 'allo. (late)
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-12-23
<ColonelPanik> que pasa?
<n0wje> good morning
<ColonelPanik> Hey.
<n0wje> How are you?
<ColonelPanik> Good, always good.
<n0wje> great it is cold today!
<ColonelPanik> Yes, we need to go to Grants but many roads are closed.  Maybe Sunday?
<n0wje> Are they closed? I haven't been watching the news.
<ColonelPanik> Parts of I25 and I40 for sure.  US60 mostly closed.  http://nmroads.com
<n0wje> yes went to it, but the website is different.
<n0wje> looks like a mobile app.
<ColonelPanik> http://m.nmroads.com/site.html?RoadConditions
<mneptok> nmroads.com versus m.nmroads.com
<ColonelPanik> Or you can just drive out and see for yourself?
<mneptok> or stay in and not think about it ;)
<n0wje> ha ha! no I rather stay nice and safe here in the house.
<ColonelPanik> Got places to go and things to do, my dear wife has taken a new job in Grants and we need to get her set up there.  Starts first week in Jan.
<mneptok> will the homestead be moved, as well?
<mneptok> too nosy?
<n0wje> congrats
<ColonelPanik> Well, I am still working on our present house, finish and sell is the plan.  Mrs. Panik will get something cheap to start and then............?
<ColonelPanik> If anyone would like to purchase a small house in Portales, Gnu Mexico just drop em a line.
<ColonelPanik> I also have a nice Louisiana acre of prime swamp land with a mobile home, 40 miles from NO.  Cheap, very cheap.  Did I mention CHEAP?
<mneptok> it's above water at LEAST 4 months per year!
<mneptok> ColonelPanik: for both Portland and ABQ moves, woowoo and i rented before buying. get Mrs. Panik into a nice apartment with a 6 month lease, and start watching the market in Grants.
<mneptok> or rent a house.
<ColonelPanik> Little soft part of the year, yeah.
<ColonelPanik> mneptok, yes and we have not done that and the job ends and we are stuck with property/mortgage.
<ColonelPanik> Thinking about a camper at a place that charges $120/month.
<mneptok> oh. i thought this career change was a known permanent deal
<ColonelPanik> Lad, so did we but ENMU does not play nice (they are dumping tenured profs)  think Wal-Mart, a few bosses and tons of part timers.  I would not want my degree to be from Wal-School.
<ColonelPanik> Where Nancy is going now should be her last deployment.  Should.
<n0wje> have a great Christmas and a good new year I got to take care of things outside.
<ColonelPanik> You too.
<mneptok> ColonelPanik: tenure was always more of a guarantee of intellectual freedoms than a job. but the two go hand-in-hand so closely ...
<mneptok> at least in my mind it was. they couldn't fire you if they didn't like what you said. big deal being a Buddhist at The Catholic University Of America. ;)
<mneptok> actually, i realized i was a Buddhist while at CUA. says a lot for the the U as well as protection of academic freedoms.
<ColonelPanik> "Protection of Academic Freedoms"  Thats a great concept but not in this country.
